
Heritage Foundation leaks email archive - zomgleakz
http://thf_media.s3.amazonaws.com/Debuhr/backup.zip
======
zomgleakz
Greetings,

The Heritage Foundation, a conservative think tank, was kind enough to upload
an assistant director's email archive to a public Amazon bucket.

[http://thf_media.s3.amazonaws.com/Debuhr/backup.zip](http://thf_media.s3.amazonaws.com/Debuhr/backup.zip)

What fools they be.

You want donor lists? Check. You want embarrassing insider comments? Check.
You want plenty of "confidential" pdf xls and doc files? Check.

It's a zipped .pst file, so grab a pst viewer or import to Outlook.

~~~
samfbiddle
Do you still have a copy of this?

~~~
goshgolly
[https://thepiratebay.gd/torrent/12313760/Heritage_Foundation...](https://thepiratebay.gd/torrent/12313760/Heritage_Foundation_leaked_email_archive._Steve_Debuhr)

